# taken the bulkhead out



## spatuk (Jun 9, 2014)

hi, im needing a little help, ive taken the bulkhead out of my 09 fiat ducato high roof, the question is how do you make the surrounding area look nice and tidy now its been taken out ? you see all the fiat motorhomes looking smart I thought there might be a surround I could buy or make
regards


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2014)

this comes under the heading of 'Making Good' a very individual choice, when i did a Ducato ,i got some 50mm white plastic strip from a window firm, and used a hot air gun to shape it-not easy !


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this effectively the cut edge of sheet metal? look for something called grommet strip. The black version is perfect to cut to length and won't come off.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2014)

You may be able to buy the trim strip from Fiat. Vans that are supplied without bulkheads have the trim fitted.


----------



## LaMB (Jun 10, 2014)

Try - Woolies Trim I think they will have what you want. In particular - http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/p-1288-pvc-edge-trim-black.aspx

Martin


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2014)

Very true, sure it will be a silly price for what it is.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jun 10, 2014)

my citreon relay didnt have a bulkhead in just a ladder type rack behind drivers seat .there was a full plastic trim all round that area looks good to .


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2014)

Adhesive backed Velcro.


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2014)

this is a ducato i did


----------



## mjd (Jun 10, 2014)

If you buy a new one without a bulkhead (which is what the converters use) it has plastic pillar trims that wrap right around. If you have a bulkhead one (it just unbolts, there are no cut metal edges involved) the trims don't have a back to them. I'm planning to use some of that Woolies trim (or similar) along the edge of the plastic trim and put in a ply surround to cover the exposed metal. In theory you could get the full-coverage trim pieces from Fiat, but they'd want about a million pounds for them. 

(The bulkheads go for a few quid on ebay, by the way. If you're really lucky someone'll buy it and be willing to swap all the plastic trim pieces too  )


----------

